# Wet Mirror Finish Now in at Clean and Shiny :)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Today has been hellishly busy! So much stuff coming in...!

So after the einszett and the Jetseal 109 we now also have Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish in stock ready to go.

You all know what it does by now :wave:

Link here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10184

Cheers guys :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh dear I can feel another purchase coming


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick Question : can this stuff be used as an alternative to wax, or would you still consider it to be a polish ? It's just that by reading what it says, it kinda seems to do both


----------

